
The History of Python: From List Comprehensions to Generator Expressions - gthank
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2010/06/from-list-comprehensions-to-generator.html
======
kljensen
List and generator comprehensions are such enjoyable features of the language.
Really looking forward to set and dictionary comprehensions. Alas, if only
python 3 adoption were not bound to take years.

